# best age to buy a r34 gtr?



## icon2007 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi guys,

17 year old here currently taking his driving lessons 

my question here is what would you consider the best age to by an r34 gtr where insurance is £3000 or less? 

Parents have said theyl be my any car aslong as my A level grades are top quality! aslong as i pay insurance lol but im willing to use the bus until im ready for a skyline  

always loved skylines as soon as i saw one in 2 fast 2 furious! 

i was browsing the forum and one guy by the name of tony was quoted £580 and he wasnt even 21 yet? (maybe a joke that i didnt get or something)

but yeah when do you think itl go down to that price insurance wise? and could you tell me what your paying aswell if you dont mind but thats not necessary  

icon


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

I would recommend at least a few years of driving before getting anything like that.


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^^ you want some year experiance before going to like a twin turbo motor... thats what am doing... i drive a clio and its £1600 1st year doubt you would get insured on a r34 GTR not unless you fancied paying like 10k for it...


----------



## icon2007 (Jan 22, 2011)

yeah yeah i knew it would never be first year lol! i thought it would be around 21+ maybe im wrong? i do a lot of off road driving like on private land etc but nothing on road as of yet


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

45 is probably a good age!! lol, God i sound old!!! 12 years ago when i was 17 i wanted an RS500 you might not remember them!! but this was never going to happen and if it did i doubt i'd be here writing this now!! Anyway i found a wreck of a 1.8 GL for 100quid and turned it into a replica! was probably very slow by todays standards. but remember no traction and no ABS!! looked cool and thats all that mattered!!

Good luck.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

What would i concider the best age to buy a skyline? UMMMM......... Well i would say when you can afford one ??? 

But as you seem to have parents that can afford to purchase a 34 *GTR* (£20'000 + ) then you will obviously own one alot younger than 99% of people. 

Do your parents know how quick these cars are tho? Do your parents know that you will almost without dought Crash this car and end up dead? Would they still purchase one for you then? 

Let me tell you a story-
My parents when i was coming upto 17 said they would give me £1000 for my first car. I also had saved some money from grafting hard. my parents said "you can have what ever you can afford" 

Well i worked for a Porsche specialist at the time that modded porsches etc. So incame a modded Porsche 924 turbo. (rocking horse shit now and worth a few penny's) Making maybe 400 bhp but needed engine build along with other stuff. So i speak to my gaffer, can i buy this car please? Can i repair it after work please? 

I was now a owner of a Porsche at 16 years of age! I repaire dthe car with help from the other lads. I turn 17 and the car is ready to come home with me. My Dad picked the car up. On the way home my Dad gave it some thinking it would go like a normal 924 porsche. This was a 924 turbo with heavy mods! It went like shit of a shovel. Dont forget we are going back almost 20 years ago here! 

Well my porsche ownership was soon over. My dad took the car off me and it was up for sale. He knew i would have a bad accident in it. Now i look back i know he was correct.

I would never let my child have a car as powerfull as 2 litre car let alone a skyline untill they have a few years on the road!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Steveline said:


> 45 is probably a good age!! lol, God i sound old!!! 12 years ago when i was 17 i wanted an RS500 you might not remember them!! but this was never going to happen and if it did i doubt i'd be here writing this now!! Anyway i found a wreck of a 1.8 GL for 100quid and turned it into a replica! was probably very slow by todays standards. but remember no traction and no ABS!! looked cool and thats all that mattered!!
> 
> Good luck.




LOL, me and you are around the same age and i wanted the same. I ended up with a escort cosworth when i was around 19 but i never got it on the road. It had a V8 dropped in it tho and was more a unfinished project. 

However i now have a 3dr cosworth that has sat under a cover for many years. I have almost forgot about it but you have just reminded me. As of tomorrow im going to get this thing back on the road. !


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Its not affording the car-thats almost the easy bit!! Its running and insuring it and that wont come easy unless you have good funding and a magic insurance company.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

I believe you should start from a low hp car first and go up slowly slowly a 4x4 car would not be a bad idea but not a 6 inline twin turbo you could start from an older car up to 180hp max for your age and try to learn how to drive it. then always try to think before you act on something and always think the worst could happen if.... 
and then when you feel more mature and you have a lot of sex and finish your university and get a jop and you make a lot of money to afford the maintenance and tuning of a skyline (because its never ending and for sure you will want to make it faster and faster) you should go for it so if you are lucky and you work fast on these prob around 26-30 years so start working. all these from my own experience got mine at 26 but driving from 9 when i started learning, then had my own first car at 15 (mg metro turbo) still have it  then couple of normal cars rear wheels with max 150hp then my 323gtr 240hp at 23 and then my dream came through my beloved since 1999 r34 gtr. honestly the age doesn't count , but the experience and maturity counts soooo think about it because what ever who ever tells you at the end you will do what you want if you are well mature you will wait.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/146445-skyline-crash-colchester.html

good example


----------



## MobileLPG (Aug 18, 2010)

My oldest son is coming up to 16 this year, not long after I bought the Skyline a few months ago we were sitting at the PC and just in general discussing what car he should get when he turns 17.
Well anyway we started getting a few insurance quotes to weigh up certain cars, for a bit of a laugh we decided to get an insurance quote for him to drive the Skyline based on him being 17 years old.
For my 1995 R33 GTR his quote was £45,000.... I kid you not!

As is the case with most young insurance nowadays, I will be surprised if your insurance costs less than the actual price of the car.

Edward.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

mattysupra said:


> What would i concider the best age to buy a skyline? UMMMM......... Well i would say when you can afford one ???
> 
> But as you seem to have parents that can afford to purchase a 34 *GTR* (£20'000 + ) then you will obviously own one alot younger than 99% of people.
> 
> ...


It depends on the youngster, if they are a good driver and a lot are in fact, then they'll learn quick if given the chance... I don't think it makes a lot of difference what car they are in a 1.1 Nova is plenty fast enough to crash and hurt yourself in... It's all about starting early and having the right attitude... ie not showing off to a bunch of mates etc.. My 15 year old son has driven my GTR on a circuit at 90mph but he first drove aged 10...


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

blue34 said:


> .. It's all about starting early and having the right attitude... ie not showing off to a bunch of mates etc.. .


This is the issue tho mate. 

I to started very young. I was driving cars at a young age and only had 2 driving lessons before my instructor put me in for my test. I could drive well but i had bad habbits that took a couple of lessons to correct. (but i still think that i would of got over excited one night with my mates and made a mistake, who knows tho) 

But as we all know, the way they teach you to turn the steering wheel for your test cant be done in the real world. 

Im not saying that the young pup wont not be able to handle the car, but as insurance quotes will show, the odds are not on their side. 

You must agree that the chances of a 17 year old 'showing' his mates what the car will do will end up in accident due to lack of expearence of trying to judge breaking zones etc ? 

Personally if it was my kid i would not allow them out in such a powerfull car. The problem is the speed, the more powerfull the car the quicker they will reach the speed. Along with the added fish tailing etc that will try and shove them into the nearest bus stop, give them a 1 litre corsa and they get to wheelspin every where instead. No fish tailing and backend steping out on islands etc.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

if you can control yourself, keep cool/composed on the roads and do your fast driving on a track then by all means buy whatever you can afford.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Maybe just put the car in your fathers name,get him to insure himself and you as named driver.

Also getting a GTR at 17 is fine if you want to drive it with massive respect and always be aware that you could do a lot of damage. 

All the best :thumbsup:


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

mattysupra said:


> This is the issue tho mate.
> 
> I to started very young. I was driving cars at a young age and only had 2 driving lessons before my instructor put me in for my test. I could drive well but i had bad habbits that took a couple of lessons to correct. (but i still think that i would of got over excited one night with my mates and made a mistake, who knows tho)
> 
> ...


+1000000

I also agree that there is bigger risk having a teenager drive sportscars or supercars. 

I remember the wall paper popular blue GT-R before in Australia w/ the plate EVL R34. The son of the owner drove it while he was abroad... tragic result killing the driver w/c from I recall was 19, his friends- a pregnant girl 15, and her boyfriend 33. All were fatally killed, the GT-R was cut in half after going over the speed limits and hitting a post. And oh from what I've read the owner told his son not to touch it while he's out of the country. A waste of precious life.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

SeR GTR said:


> +1000000
> 
> I also agree that there is bigger risk having a teenager drive sportscars or supercars.
> 
> I remember the wall paper popular blue GT-R before in Australia w/ the plate EVL R34. The son of the owner drove it while he was abroad... tragic result killing the driver w/c from I recall was 19, his friends- a pregnant girl 15, and her boyfriend 33. All were fatally killed, the GT-R was cut in half after going over the speed limits and hitting a post. And oh from what I've read the owner told his son not to touch it while he's out of the country. A waste of precious life.


Tragic story and very sad but the kid had no respect for the car and paid the ultimate price.

I know a kid who is 19 drives a lp640,and he is very aware of what the car could do to him,everyone is different.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

asiasi said:


> Tragic story and very sad but the kid had no respect for the car and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> I know a kid who is 19 drives a lp640,and he is very aware of what the car could do to him,everyone is different.


SOME are different, most young people think alike.


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

i was driving a prelude at circa 18. 200hp a decade ago was pretty damn fast

thinking back, i could have hurt myself so many times its not even funny.

growing up you will realize why powerful cars dont do good with youngsters 

if you got the cash for it and got a car rush, i'd start with a modern diesel that go up to 170-200hp for the following reasons:

1) massive torque will give you the impression that you're driving something faster
2) redline comes a lot faster than a petrol, so loud pedal gets more on-off use, thus more chances to stop accelerating 
3) fuel cost/insurance should be substantially lower

my .2


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

IMHO 25


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

ii think tthe best advice really is get two cars... Something very basic and good on fuel and cheap to insure... Plus say a grand on an mx5 for track only and go do some track days with tuition. A year later if your sensible youll have 1 yrs no claims. Have experience on road and track and then think about a speedier ca


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Start slow with a £500 motor and build your no claims up.
I think I was 26 or 27 when I got my Gtr


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

asiasi said:


> Tragic story and very sad but the kid had no respect for the car and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> I know a kid who is 19 drives a lp640,and he is very aware of what the car could do to him,everyone is different.


does he live near hoddesdon?

Im 24, i got my GTR when i was 21. (r32, not terribly expensive)

its a good idea to have experience in a RWD car before driving a powerfull AWD car IMHO.

i too knew a guy whose parents bought him a brand new e46 330ci for his 17 birthday, he killed himself and another friend 4 months later. he was estimated to have been travelling at around 135mph. you are hugely fortunate if your parents can afford to buy you a 20k+ car at the age of 17. does that mean its a good idea? i dont think so. if i could afford it i dont think i would buy my child a car capable of 135mph for the above reason, although im also not naive enough to think that its not very easy to kill yourself an a daewoo matiz either. its a difficult topic with no right or wrong answer. my honest opinion, no 17 year old NEEDS an R34 GT-R so why risk it?


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

I was 19 when I got my first skyline, GTT with 450 hp and I had that for little over a year with no problems. That was my first car, I passed my test few weeks before. Today on a weekly basis I drive a gallardo and have had the pleasure of driving an aston martion (Not mine) for few weeks. 

Point is, not all youngens are stupid but 99% are and I tend to sterotype all blokes (not girls) my age for putting my insurance up and killing innocent people. 

I used to hate insurance companies for insuring my Mrs on my car for cheaper but I understand now. 

I agree with the above, wait a little while


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

where have you been hiding mate?? Nice to see you around here 

I drove around my dad's GTR at 18 and had my own R33 GTS-T at 19,it's about how you respect these cars and your attitude,you could in theory drive one at 17 if you are mature enough,though they bite back HARD

I've now got my own R33 GTR,was 22 when I got it,though as said been driving Skyline's since I was 18,first car was a Civic VTi running around 180bhp  at 17,had the car from when I was 16 though



GTR RGT said:


> I was 19 when I got my first skyline, GTT with 450 hp and I had that for little over a year with no problems. That was my first car, I passed my test few weeks before. Today on a weekly basis I drive a gallardo and have had the pleasure of driving an aston martion (Not mine) for few weeks.
> 
> Point is, not all youngens are stupid but 99% are and I tend to sterotype all blokes (not girls) my age for putting my insurance up and killing innocent people.
> 
> ...


----------



## ax_ (Nov 7, 2006)

I was 20 when I bought my R34 GTR.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

asiasi said:


> Tragic story and very sad but the kid had no respect for the car and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> I know a kid who is 19 drives a lp640,and he is very aware of what the car could do to him,everyone is different.


You're right people are different. But like I said before about the "high risk". It's better to be sure and careful, than to be sorry and regretful in the end IMHO.

@ Icon2007. Maybe you could have a regular car for your first car, get tons of driving experience, and when your ready the GT-R will always be there. Don't rush things, like my old folks use to say "running too fast and stumble, will only give you deeper wounds".


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

souroull said:


> i was driving a prelude at circa 18. 200hp a decade ago was pretty damn fast
> 
> thinking back, i could have hurt myself so many times its not even funny.
> 
> growing up you will realize why powerful cars dont do good with youngsters


Same here. Thinking back, I always think how stupid me and my friends were in our first few months in driving. Tsk, tsk. Like you we are also fortunate enough thank God.


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

it's hardly worth trying to put your Mum/Dad whatever, as the main driver and you as a named, insurance companies have totallly wised up to this trick... the quote still comes back pretty ridiculous. 

I thought I was lucky for getting a Lotus Elan turbo at 18 (I'm 19 now)but if people on here have had Skylines from 19 :bowdown1: anyway mines slightly tuned est 200bhp and I'm pretty sure theres enough power there for me too still make a mess of things, especially with no ABS/TC/  

I was given the car as a bday present and promptly told to not abuse the gift, I was so fortunate in recieving (i.e. don't be wreckless). Its been 1 year now and the cars still in one piece, even after a few spirited drives :chuckle: & track days.


----------



## shh! (Nov 9, 2008)

i started racing spedeworth hot rods(short oval) at the age of 16,.......
i bought a broadspeed 3litre capri at 18.
i'd spent 2 years going sideways on short oval tracks,
then one night i had a i'll show you what this capri can really do moment of madness,showong off to my mates. 
the car ended up totalled.... and myself and 2mates in kingston hospital.
basically i was to immature for the car, influanced by my mates saying go on show us 
what it will do. 
experience is one thing,
maturity is another..


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

wow some people are lucky with their birthday presents. for my 17th bday my dad helped me spend my own money on a 1.0 micra (G reg) with bent valves (timing belt had broke on previous owner) and told me to learn how to fix it.

which i did

oh, how the other half live:runaway:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> where have you been hiding mate?? Nice to see you around here
> 
> I drove around my dad's GTR at 18 and had my own R33 GTS-T at 19,it's about how you respect these cars and your attitude,you could in theory drive one at 17 if you are mature enough,though they bite back HARD
> 
> I've now got my own R33 GTR,was 22 when I got it,though as said been driving Skyline's since I was 18,first car was a Civic VTi running around 180bhp  at 17,had the car from when I was 16 though


Hey mate, long time I know  I have been lurking around, had to deviate from skyline ownership for a while but maybe back one day  

Maybe one of them track learning days would help, get to know the limits. I drove mine with no TC right round the year, Not going to lie like people on here, I did use the loud pedal every now and then but when its appropriate.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

i would wait till your 21 mate to get it under £3000 for insurance you need a few ncb and your licence over 2 years.

I insure my 33 GTR for just over that and im 20, and i can only insure it because i work for adrian flux really over wise no one would touch me.

But having said that i didnt just jump straight into this without any sort of experience in fast cars. My dad had an R34 GTR, Clio V6 and now a VXR8 all of which i have driven on various trackdays. My first car was a CIVIC VTI with a few mods was running around 180BHP. I then moved onto a megane R26 with about 270 bhp and now the skyline.

Theres some nice quick cars out there that would be alot cheaper to insure with you only being 17.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

I got my r32 gtr at 19.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I agree with Blue34,

It's all about attitude and the responsibility of the individual. 

I started riding 2 wheeled motorbikes from quite a young age, about 5/6 years old I think. Then proceeded to buy an Aprilia RS50 at 16 which I paid for myself (derestrcited topped out at 77mph!!). 

Riding bikes without doubt makes you a more responsible driver because it teaches you respect, control and responsibility, because if you don't ride maturely, you crash and it hurts.

I passed my driving test a month after my 17th birthday after one double lesson and had a Mk3 Fiesta 1.6s for a couple of years, I crashed it in the fog (driving too fast for the conditions) and probably used to drive far too fast everywhere. Thankfully, although it was tuned to about 120bhp, lowered etc, it was not stupidly quick and with hindsight I'm grateful to have cut my teeth on a car like this because it would take an enormous amount of self restraint to not drive a car flat out. I was always far more respnsible than any of my friends and they all had accidents driving into the back of people and losing control etc. 

So in spite of having good driver control, I crashed because of a lack of experience in driving appropriately for the conditions. 

A Policeman who pulled me over for racing a friend on the road (yes -stupid thing to do on the road but thats the point of the post) taught me the most valuable lesson of all. He could have thrown the book at me and what I was doing could have been construed as reckless etc, instead and very uncharacteristcally for a traffic cop and far more effective, instead of booking me, he sent me home and came round to speak with my father, we all sat down and what he said stuck with me to this day. 

He said "You're young, you've got a fast little car there, we all sometimes drive too fast, but please, there is a time and a place for everything, if you're going to drive fast, or you want to burn off some steam, do it somewhere where its safe to do so, go and do it at night on the motorway or on a dual carriageway, don't do it around town or in a built up area, because if you ever hit somone you'd never be able to live with yourself."

It's total common sense and very obvious, but sometimes you ignore the obvious until you have a moment of awakening. For me, this was my moment of realisation, it gave me a huge amount of respect for the Policeman involved, (I wish I knew his name so I could thank him) and what he did served as a far more valuable long term lesson than booking me. 

It was refreshing to hear from a Policeman that they are human and that we all speed and more or less condoning speeding if you must but in the right place at the right time, rather than just preaching "Thou shalt not speed!"


(He actual pulled me over a few years later just as a spot check and commented that he pulled me before and was glad to see I was driving far more sensibly this time!). 

Anyway, I had an Impreza Turbo at 20 years old, followed by another 2 Imprezas circa 360bhp a 600bhp RWD Supra at 25 and my 34 GTR at 27, which was still pretty young by all accounts, but as Spiderman's Dad says, "with great power comes great responsibility" - Very true, don't forget it.

Enjoy each step, reving the nuts off a shitter is great fun (and driving something with less power makes you a better driver than jumping straight into something too easy to go fast in as you learn lots of other stuff - such as maintaining momentum), you don't want to miss out on that, especially as you'll probably have kids and end up straight back at that shitter some day!! 

I started with bikes, then FWD, then AWD, then RWD then AWD and now back to RWD. It's good to gain experience with all of these, FWD is probably best to begin with on the road as its more forgiving while you get stupidity out of your system, a powerful awd then teaches you to drive a powerful car with responsibility without putting you into a ditch, or worse into another car, rwd is great for the art of driving, my favourite by a long shot, even though I was weaned on fwd, and awd like the GTR is next best for laying down big power. Full time AWD is pretty idiot proof, I've always maintained that the Impreza is virtually uncrashable, if you can crash an Impreza you're a complete idiot imho.

Insurance will still be high until you're about 25 plus, but if you can get to twenty you may find insurance affordable depending on the car and how much insurers have had to pay out on those cars. I was lucky with the Impreza as when it was first launched through the back door no insurers really new about it, it was the best kept secret for a while.

If you work your way up the ranks you'll appreciate the GTR much more when you do get it. If you go straight to a GTR there won't be a lot else to look forward to... (and the running/tuning costs break us all in the end  )

Life is a journey, not a destination!!


----------

